# Sons of Guns in trouble



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

"didn't write this, just found it interesting" 

William and Stephanie (Dad & Daughter) Lost their FFL in 2009 when paperwork showed 10 guns missing

On or around May 7, 2010, three employees of Red Jacket, Inc. registered a separate limited liability company known as Red Jacket Firearms, L.L.C. 2010 using Vincent Buckles as the one holding the FFL.

This year a suit was filed that alleges at some point in 2010 or 2011, and upon information and belief, Hayden (either alone or with other members of Red Jacket, Inc.) fraudulently transferred all assets, interest and goodwill out of Red Jacket, Inc. and into Red Jacket Firearms, L.L.C. telling a previous investor that he should throw the stock certificates away because they were worthless.

Vincent Buckles has since left the company -- and two other licensed people are currently in charge of the business

Dec 22nd Vencent posted the following on his FaceBook account

in october of 2011, Will and Stephanie Hayden were forced to surrender their FFL due to missing firearms. we formed the company Red Jacket Firearms LLC in may of 2010 and received our new FFL on Nov first 2010. The LLC and license is a matter of public record. Joe, Charlie and myself were the only controlling members of the LLC with Will and Stephanie federally prohibited fro having a firearms deal or manufacture license of any kind. I was an owner in RJF until september 15 of this year when I chose to leave because I just wanted to move on. a big eff you to the whole business besides flemming...hes cool


Summary: Business as usual at Red Jacket Firearms, move along this is all in the past.
'Sons of Guns' Stars -- Punished By the Feds for MAJOR Firearms Violations


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I read that too. Said it once and I'll say it again, wish they would move those types of "shows" to a different channel instead of Discovery. Or either rename it to Drama Channel.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

wow that sucks


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sons Of Guns*

I really liked that show when it first came on, then it got to where it was like Orange county Choppers. There was just too much argueing going on and not enough about the guns and gun making. I got to where I liked American guns much better, but it to has it's problems to.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

had an FFL for years

the ATF feds don't play when it comes to improper paper work or lost weapons, which by the way , how do you lose them anyway, much less 10 ? 

you might as well be selling drugs , you sure get treated the same by them


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy... Will is an a-hole.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Apparently this is Vincent's new company...

http://www.mesakineticresearch.com/


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

pretty good website the got there.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

i liked vince , joe and glen . the kid is a moron. good luck vince on your new project.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the other show better - the one that's in Colorado.... Is it gun smoke?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I think Vince was the only true gunsmith on the show.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

So the ATF is upset that RJ can't account for some firearms? That's priceless.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.natchezdemocrat.com/2011/07/24/playing-with-guns/


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

and the story continues.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*I hope no one ever believed reality shows are real*

I can't believe anyone would seriously believe any of these shows have anything to do with the real world.

I lived in Los Angeles for about eight years and knew a few folks in the entertainment business and can assure you there is nothing real about shows coming from there. That would leave too much to chance and that isn't going to happen with all the $$'s at stake.

Heck, I had a friend who made a darn good living doing comericals. He made probably 20 different ones for McDonalds and I went with him on a couple of shoots. There was a fully stocked McDonalds in Pomona that was just for shooting commericals. It was completely operatonal and stocked but had never been actually operated as a store.

Many times a 30 second commerical would take an entire day to shoot and then have to be edited and finished in a studio. Do you think these folks would leave a reality show to be real world?


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> I like the other show better - the one that's in Colorado.... Is it gun smoke?


It is called AMerican Guns. The name of the shop they are in is called Gun Smoke. I like that show but I really like watching Sons Of Guns. It isnt as good as it used to be because it is like every other reality show. It is starting to get more about the people working there and their personal lives. I just wanna see guns and people making new one and better modifications. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

jasonaustin said:


> It is called AMerican Guns. The name of the shop they are in is called Gun Smoke. I like that show but I really like watching Sons Of Guns. It isnt as good as it used to be because it is like every other reality show. It is starting to get more about the people working there and their personal lives. I just wanna see guns and people making new one and better modifications. Just my 2 cents


I like this show too. I'll tell you why next year. :biggrin:


----------



## schusonacres (Jul 27, 2011)

The guy that owns Gun Smoke has one of the most annoying laughs I have ever heard. Plus his wife flaunting her fake tatas. Show is almost a waste of time, but, I keep hoping for something redeeming to happen.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

What's an FFL?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

beaucp said:


> What's an FFL?


 Federal Firearms License....


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to clarify, Will and Stephanie can no longer be around gun manufacturing?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cartman said:


> Just to clarify, Will and Stephanie can no longer be around gun manufacturing?


Good. Will is a total douchebag and his daughter is annoying as all get out....

Call me crazy, but when the show first started, I kinda got the feeling that he was a little flirtatious with his own daughter????

From the website for Vince, it looks like all they are selling is Tshirts...

I like the American Gun show so far... I know where I would birddogging around if I was a 16 year old boy in Colorado....


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Call me crazy, but when the show first started, I kinda got the feeling that he was a little flirtatious with his own daughter???? 


haha, funny you say that but the first few shows i thought the same thing!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Must be the same production screw that scripted American Chopper for the last 7 years.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

schusonacres said:


> The guy that owns Gun Smoke has one of the most annoying laughs I have ever heard. *Plus his wife flaunting her fake tatas.* Show is almost a waste of time, but, I keep hoping for something redeeming to happen.


and the problem is??  lol


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I just want a hog gun like they built a couple of weeks ago. Suppressed, night vision scope, AR body... I really liked that gun.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that was as sweet setup. they kept saying ar15 platform that had to be modified to to hold that round. isn't there already an ar10 that is setup for that?


----------



## Hotwater (May 4, 2010)

The round in the hog gun works with a regular AR15 lower with a upper in that caliber, the magizine is just single stacked. The AR10 setups are for the longer bullets (high powered rifle calibers). You can get the upper from variety of manucturers. Pull the 2 pins and its "modified" OCC style.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

was it the 450 bushmaster or the 458 socom? i cant remember which round they used


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

458 socom


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

The Simpsons are a reality show compared to these guys.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

been seeing previews of the new season, guess this will be the last one or the posted info was incorrect


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Apparently Will Hayden is trying to skip around his problems with the ATF in the same manner Paul Teutel did, by starting another business entity. I wouldn't be surprised if Red Jacket, Inc. files for bankruptcy in the near future. I agree that Will is a DB, and it wouldn't bother me at all if his TV deal goes up in smoke.

From Wiki:

_Several "Red Jacket" entities are registered in Louisiana. The first is Red Jacket, Inc. (filed April 6, 1999). The officer is William M. Hayden, but the corporation is not in good standing because it failed to file an annual report. The second is Red Jacket Firearms, L.L.C. (filed May 7, 2010). As of January 7, 2012, the listed officers of the LLC are Joseph Whitney Meaux, Vincent Gordon Buckles, and Charles Riley Watson; neither Will Hayden nor Stephanie Hayden are listed as officers; records show that the listed officers were amended on 7/30/2010 and 6/8/2011 (because Buckles was the sole officer, but he left the company). A third entity is Red Jacket International, L.L.C. (filed April 6, 2011). The officer is William M. Hayden. Other "Red Jacket" entities appear to be unrelated._


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I was in Academy last week and one of the employees told me they were about to place two Red Jacket AR's on the rack.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

i could see where will and others are on contract for the show. will plays the part of boss although not a ffl holder. i watch it every now and then for actual gun info


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

swifty said:


> I read that too. Said it once and I'll say it again, wish they would move those types of "shows" to a different channel instead of Discovery. Or either rename it to Drama Channel.


I think they run ir on history channel. American Guns is on discovery. But sons of guns is more like occ now. It's not worth watching.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> So the ATF is upset that RJ can't account for some firearms? That's priceless.


That is funny my friend, very funny! :rotfl:


----------

